# Player Seeking Group in San Antonio Area



## airwalkrr (May 10, 2007)

My wife and I will be moving to San Antonio sometime in the next six weeks. I would like to know if there are any gaming groups running D&D, Star Wars d20, Hackmaster, or Rifts in the area. If so, let me know.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 12, 2007)

I'm also open-minded to other systems if anyone knows of something else going on. I'm a fan of Whitewolf and I enjoy a few other systems as well. I will be moving to town on June 24th.


----------



## mlkone (May 12, 2007)

*San Antonio*

Well first welcome to San Antonio, and yeah there is a fairly active dungeons and dragons meetup in town.  The meetings are held in a Game Store, MTG Store. It is located on the north west side of town.

Any questions are any help with San Antonio info please feel free to drop me a line, I would be happy to help.

Martin Krebs
mk1@satx.rr.com


TMG Games
7075 Bandera 
San Antonio, TX 78238 
210-25-MAGIC


----------



## airwalkrr (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Martin. I will be sure to look it up. Does the local crowd play mostly D&D or are there gamers for other systems as well?


----------



## mlkone (May 17, 2007)

They play other games, i think someone is setting up a Shadowrun games and there used to be a lot of white wolf, but not sure right now.  There is also a big warhammer fant/40k minatures people around.



martin


----------

